
Hacking Poverty - iafrikan
http://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/iafrikan-daily-brief-hacking-poverty-180903
======
jelliclesfarm
Poverty has already been hacked in many developing countries with capitalism.
Capitalism is a system of generating Capital. So it can bring money into
circulation. Wealth is created and given to the poor so it can be taken away
from them to be spent into the economy. And so economic activity and spending
create a churn that drives out poverty.

Professed capitalists sometimes forget this motivated by wealth hoarding and
greed. Professed socialists and communists don’t understand this as they don’t
consider capital as a resource like any other.

Capitalism is the hack. It is the only system that creates a renewable
resource unlike labour or rent or any natural resource.

However, as consumerism has been felled by exponential population growth
thereby straining fixed non renewable resources and toppling the balance,
capitalism must hack itself to create a consumption society not reliant on
fixed resources and parallel’y population must drastically come down for
adjustment.

